# 1.5 inch headset reducer shims vs. "full" reducer headset



## pfcnguyen (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Ladies and Gents!

I have a 1 1/8 inch Chris King headset and a 1 1/8 inch steer tube Boxxer Fork that I really want to use for my new frame with a 1.5 inch headtube. 

I was looking at the Problem Solvers or FSA shims to fit the headset to the frame.

I was wondering if there should be cause for concern with using the shims as opposed to a "full" reducing headset. Will the added strength of a 1.5 inch headtube be compromised and reduced to the strength of a standard 1 1/8 inch?

Anyone with experiences with shims? Any negatives I should know about? All I could find was a "creaking" problem.

Id really like to keep the King headset. It was a pretty penny and woulnt want it to go the waste. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

My Bullit came with reducers that worked just fine. However, now seems like a good time to ditch that King headset and get a proper split-ring Aheadset. The Cane Creek reducer headsets will also be lighter, lower your bars with a flush upper cup, and give you the choice of a normal height lower cup or a flush cup. I just paid $75 for the external lower cup/flush upper cup.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

As far as I know, there are "shims" to reduce a 1.5 down to 1 1/8 and not the other way around.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

juanbeegas said:


> As far as I know, there are "shims" to reduce a 1.5 down to 1 1/8 and not the other way around.


That reduction is in the head tube diameter, what the OP needs. You can't reduce a steerer tube without a lathe.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

From what I understand of his post, he's trying to salvage a 1 1/8 Chris King headset by finding a "shim" to reduce a 1.5" head tube down, to fit it.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

juanbeegas said:


> From what I understand of his post, he's trying to salvage a 1 1/8 Chris King headset by finding a "shim" to reduce a 1.5" head tube down, to fit it.


Exactly. And it can be found here.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Never knew those existed. Thanks, dude. Was always under the impression that I had to buy a proper 1.5" headset with 1 1/8 reducers.


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm sure the reducers would work fine but there are several reasons you might not want to use them.

1. King headsets supposedly have a problem with long travel forks, don't know if that is just for single crowns or not.

2. With the reducer the King might not look so bling, which is really the biggest advantage to the King in the first place.

3. You could probably sell/trade the King and get a 1.5 reducer headset and have some cash left over.


----------



## dytrdr5 (Mar 6, 2006)

personally I would say get a reducing headset, not only is it easier but aesthetically speaking the reducers on the frame with a tiny little 1 1/8 headset cup looks really bad. There are a ton of good reducing headsets these days. Also I used a chris king headset with my dual crowns and never had a problem with it getting loose at all.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sell the King at get a Cane Creek. With a full 1 1/8th steerer you can get flush cups on the top and bottom for a lower stack, or not. CC lets you buy headsets in parts now. You can get whatever top and bottom you want. I am very happy with my XCII reducer for my 1.5 to tapered steerer.


----------

